# Topics > Pet tech > Veterinary medicine >  Sofie, intelligent veterinary assistant, LifeLearn, Inc., Guelph, Ontario, Canada

## Airicist

Developer - LifeLearn, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Sofie - Your Virtual DVM Assistant. TESTIMONIAL - Brianna Boyle (Student at Texas A&M)

Nov 5, 2019




> Ask Sofie, for lightning-fast clinical answers at the point of care. Improve the health of your patients and your practice. 
> 
> Brianna Boyle, who is a veterinary student at Texas A&M College of Veterinary Medicine,  explains how using LifeLearn Sofie has helped make her veterinary studies easier. 
> 
> Having fast, easy access to the latest and best veterinary medical information is crucial for veterinarians to diagnose and treat patients every day. Sofie, your virtual DVM Assistant, provides instant digital access to the most current, trusted and credible veterinary medical textbooks, journals and conference proceedings. 
> 
> To find what you need, you simply Ask Sofie. And Sofie, built with IBM Watson technology, rapidly searches its vast information library to deliver the most relevant and accurate results to support the best possible diagnosis and treatment for your patients.
> 
> Ask Sofie For:
> ...

----------

